# Cut and Sew services, Portland Oregon



## Creative35 (Mar 27, 2014)

Cut and Sew, low quantity, made in Portland Oregon. At Clothing design and Manufacturing, Portland Oregon we provide your brand with all the tools to succeed. We design full custom garments as well as screen printing and embroidery to help you stand out in a crowded marketplace. Our team at creative35.com will help you build cut and sew clothing, custom tagging, full custom hats, screen printing, labeling as well as e-commerce sales platforms, photo shoots, and videos. Check out our portfolio of work at PORTFOLIO | Creative 35



PORTFOLIO | Creative 35
Clothing design and Manufacturing, Portland Oregon


----------

